# mimile



## DearPrudence

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai été surprise de ne pas être comprise quand j'ai utilisé l'adjectif "*mimile*" (ex :_ "Qu'est-ce qu'il est mimile, celui-là !_"). Pour l'instant, je ne vous en dis pas plus. Connaissez-vous ce mot ? Ou est-ce une expression familiale ?

Merci


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Jamais rencontré pour ma part - alors que _mimi_ (pour _mignon_) n'est pas inhabituel...


----------



## matoupaschat

Comme Jean: seulement _mimi_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne connais quant à moi que le surnom _Mimile_ pour _Émile_… ou alors comme JDS et MPC: _mimi_.


----------



## tilt

Tout comme mes illustres prédécesseurs, _mimile _ne m'évoque rien si ce n'est un diminutif d'_Émile_, contrairement à _mimi_, version légèrement infantilisante mais courante de_ mignon_. Mais je ne suis pas étonné outre mesure ; nous savons tous que DP parle le normand bien mieux que le français !


----------



## Maître Capello

Alors DP, que signifie pour toi cet adjectif? (Et pas de réponse de Normand s'il te plaît! )


----------



## DearPrudence

J'aurais voulu avoir au moins l'avis d'un(e) Normand(e) avant (je crois qu'il y en a qui se cachent dans le coin).
Bouuhhouuuh ! Personne comprend ce que je dis :'(


----------



## Lacuzon

Ben, je suis désolé mais cela ne m'évoque aussi qu'un diminutif d'Émile.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

J'aurais pu ajouter qu'en entendant _Qu'est-ce qu'il est mimile, celui-là !_ j'aurais immédiatement compris mimile = mimi. 
Mais j'aurais brandi mon Larousse mais j'aurais posé la question de l'origine du terme...


----------



## janpol

désolé, my Dear, je crains que mimile n'ait pas franchi les limites de la "rade" de ton humble chaumière


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela me fait quand même penser à un mot de patois de ma région, "*miloute*", qui signifie "douillet, très sensible à la douleur, geignard" . Ce serait très amusant que cela corresponde au "mimile" de DP


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon, d'accord, je vois que ce n'est même pas normand mais carrément familial !
Alors, je précise, c'est quelque chose qu'utilise ma mère, et en le disant, je voulais justement reprendre cette expression qu'elle affectionne mais que je n'utilise pas moi-même.
En fait, "mimile" n'a rien à voir avec "mignon" ou "douillet", c'est plutôt l'inverse. En fait, c'est proche "d'avoir l'air beauf". Ex : quand on porte un marcel avec un pantalon porté très haut. D'ailleurs, je me rappelle que ma mère m'a beaucoup dit : "Ah bah t'as l'air mimile comme ça." Non, ce n'était pas du tout un compliment. C'était plutôt : "Ma pauvre fille, t'as l'air ridicule."


----------



## michalon

De Merville-FP (Calvados) : jamais rencontré.


----------



## herminecosta

Bonjour,
avec un peu de retard, je te rassure, je connais le mot "mimile". Pour moi il est plus ou moins synonyme de plouc.
Voilà, ce n'est donc pas une expression familiale (je m'étais posé la même question car personne ne comprend ce mot), à moins que nous fassions parties de la même famille...?


----------



## janpol

Il y a une quarantaine d'années, existait une méthode d'apprentissage des langues étrangères appelée "la méthode Assimil". Par dérision des profs de FLE ont écrit un ouvrage qui prétendait enseigner un "certain" français aux étrangers : c'était "la méthode à Mimile"


----------



## Maître Capello

Bienvenue herminecosta ! 

Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, de quelle région de France venez-vous ? De Normandie comme DP ? Je me demande juste si _mimile_ est régional ou seulement peu connu.


----------



## snarkhunter

janpol said:


> ... des profs de FLE ont écrit un ouvrage qui prétendait enseigner un "certain" français aux étrangers : c'était "la méthode à Mimile"


... Il existe par ailleurs un ouvrage du même titre, oeuvre d'Alphonse Boudard et Luc Etienne, et qui est humoristiquement présenté comme une méthode d'apprentissage de l'argot, sur le modèle de la célèbre méthode de langue à laquelle son titre fait allusion (et donc, avec des leçons successives, etc) !


----------



## janpol

Merci Snarkhunter : c'est à ce bouquin que je pensais mais j'avais oublié qui en étaient les auteurs.
Quand j'entends parler d'un individu appelé Mimile, je pense à un beauf mais je ne pense pas avoir entendu (en Normandie !) ce mot employé comme un adjectif. Il semblerait vrament qu'il s'agisse d'un usage propre à la famille ou à la ville (?) de Dear Prudence.


----------



## herminecosta

Maître Capello said:


> Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, de quelle région de France venez-vous ? De Normandie comme DP ?



Je suis d'Aquitaine, donc rien à voir avec la Normandie


----------



## janpol

J'ai posé la question à un ami qui a partagé son temps entre Paris et la Normandie : il n'a pas hésité une seconde : "Il est mimile", "c'est un mimile" sont des expressions parisiennes qui datent un peu, elles qualifiaient les provinciaux et signifiaient : c'est un plouc, il est paysan.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hmm, donc, ça ne serait pas familial, mais peu connu.


----------



## herminecosta

Rassurant !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Et que signifie au juste "mimile" ? ne serait-il pas insultant ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DearPrudence

Comme l'a dit Herminecoasta, pour moi, cela est plus ou moins synonyme de plouc / péquenaud.
Donc, oui, c'est très fortement péjoratif : ce n'est pas du tout un compliment, c'est sûr ! 


herminecosta said:


> avec un peu de retard, je te rassure, je connais le mot "mimile". Pour moi il est plus ou moins synonyme de plouc.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sinon, je viens de tomber sur un exemple dans la littérature 
Je lisais le livre "Je dis ça, je dis rien", sur les expressions actuelles insupportables et pour décrire l'expression "perso", comme dans "_Perso, je pense que tu devrais remettre ta N+1 à sa place !_", voici ce que l'auteur (qui a l'air d'avoir la trentaine) écrit :*"D'où la cote grandissante du très mimile "perso", comme introduction de toute phrase adressée à autrui."

*Voilà, juste parce que ça m'a fait bizarre de le lire dans un livre papier


----------



## Valdaspe

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, 
Un mimile est l'équivalent d'un plouc, d'une personne vulgaire et d'un niveau de culture plutôt faiblard.


----------

